# Book Raffle: Paul Kimmage - Rough Ride



## dmoan (24 Nov 2009)

I know there are a few copies of this floating about the CycleChat boards, and that it is the one book that most cycling fans will have read at least twice but here's another copy of _Rough Ride_ for raffle this weekend. 

Post below if you are interested...

Paul Kimmage: Rough Ride


----------



## JiMBR (25 Nov 2009)

Please


----------



## dmoan (30 Nov 2009)

And the winner is ...

JiMBR (surprise, surprise)!

PM me your address details and I'll pop the book in the post tommorow!


----------



## JiMBR (30 Nov 2009)

Woohoo!

PM sent...Ta.


----------



## Tynan (25 Jan 2010)

and?

no keeping them to prop your bed up with ...


----------



## JiMBR (30 Jan 2010)

Yes, I'm still reading it....which I will do at my own leisure, as I am very busy and reading time is at a premium.


----------



## MacB (30 Jan 2010)

2 months for a book this is meant to be a read it and shift it on type thing


----------



## JiMBR (30 Jan 2010)

OK then...I'll put it up soon, without finishing it, so someone else can have it.


----------

